# Shadow Box for our niece



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

attached are some pics of a shadow box I made up as a present for our niece. In the first photo I would like to introduce the "textured" finish - aka 40 grit on a belt sander. It comes up real well and is a lot, lot, lot, lot easier to prepare than a smooth finish. Photo 3 is after the Jarrah stain was applied. The next few are different angles on the finished job. That included 4 airbrushed coats of Cabothane CFP. After making it, I spent nearly as much time trying to find a box to put it in! There was just nothing around that came close, so I ended up making a box out of 600 GSM white card, and 230 GSM gold card. It worked, but I think that was the most stressful part of the whole job. The last photo shows a bit of detail into how the textured look came up after staining and varnishing. I think I am going to remember this one for future jobs.

Darryl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that ever neat


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Darryl, very nice work. I am sure she will love it. The wood looks like mahogany. I am trying to make a couple boxes for my grandson and granddaughter for Christmas, but not sure if I'll get them done on time. You give me inspiration to get them done. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Darryl, very nice work. I am sure she will love it. The wood looks like mahogany. I am trying to make a couple boxes for my grandson and granddaughter for Christmas, but not sure if I'll get them done on time. You give me inspiration to get them done. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Malcolm,

the timber is probably pine - it is repurposed pallet skids. The stain is Jarrah, which is a hardwood from Western Australia. Real Jarrah is very good for outdoor furniture.

I hope you get your jobs finished on time. When you have enough motivation things get easier, and grandkids are pretty good motivation.

Darryl


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very eye- catching, with the angle and name in the upper right corner. The more I look at it , the more work I see that you put into it. Nice job! Jim


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever. The angled name gives a nice sense of movement to an otherwise static square box.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, like your design. Cutting out the name would give me fits.
Herb


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. 

I did the design in Sketchup and it really made a difference for this job. I didn't go into detail for the box joints and things like that, but I did for the decoration. The 45º piece in side the box was 131.4mm and it mattered. The name was stretched and squeezed to fit into that spot, and then the letters were altered to make them viable as a scroll saw cutout. If you look at the letter y for example, you'll notice the RHS stroke runs parallel to the timber it is glued to, and all the characters touch their neighbours. Sketchup made this job a lot easier.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Darryl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was a very nice project and what a pity that more members don't post shots showing HOW they made their project, well done.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice. She had the right name for this design ending in "Y".
Allen


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

harrysin said:


> That was a very nice project and what a pity that more members don't post shots showing HOW they made their project, well done.


Thanks Harry. There wasn't actually a lot to making this project so there weren't a lot of photos. I have to admit though that I like the 40 grit belt sander trick.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> This is very nice. She had the right name for this design ending in "Y".
> Allen


Allen, I had to change the shape of the "y" to make it fit against the other piece. That took a bit of fiddling in Sketchup. 

Darryl


----------

